# No caffeine in white chocolate!



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Apparently there's no caffeine in white chocolate! 

How did I miss this vital bit of information!!

Why don't they do white chocolate Freddos?!

Off to email Freddo makers!!!!

A Freddo a day helps you work, rest and play!

And maybe its the vital key that's missing from my inability to conceive puzzle!!


----------



## Offthewall (Apr 28, 2013)

. that really made me laugh! Good to see there's another Freddo addict on here! Milky Bars all the way then I reckon...


----------



## Mimi37 (Apr 1, 2013)

Great news,

I shall email my husband at his desk, marking the subject box URGENT!!!!!


Mimi


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

probably no antioxidants or whatever either. dark choc lowers blood pressure.. milky bar is mainly fat and sugar. delicious, of course, but hard to justify... 


oh dear I want one now!


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Ha ha, loved this post!!!!!!   
Milk is also full of fat and sugar and that is recommended by the bucket load so being on the white chocolate!
xx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Its taken ages for someone to reply! I thought I was the only person looking for treat cheats!

How much caffeine is in dark chocolate?


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

***STOP PRESS***  ***STOP PRESS*** ***STOP PRESS***  
Large bags of Giant White Chocolate Buttons on special in Tescos £1


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

This thread is on route to my husband as every time I look at a bar of chocolate I'm reminded I shouldn't eat it because of the caffine, yummy xxx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Well.... Yesterday I was totally rebellious and bought a bag of Yorkie buttons for men! They are huge, palm size! and extra yummy...£1 in asda.....


----------

